# Heavy Heart



## Lou Currier (Jun 5, 2018)

As I write this I sit here with a heavy heart...my mentor, my Champion, my Father has given up his fight and is at peace. The past three days I will cherish. I spent many hours by his side at the hospital doing what I could to ease his discomfort and care for him.

I know in another post I mentioned that one of the last things he ask me was to make him something special out of wood. The last thing I wanted it to be was an urn but I can’t think of nothing else and I know it would be what he wanted. I held out hope that he would fight back but I knew better.

I got the basic shape, not sure what the wood is but I thing it may be a type of eucalyptus. It will be end grain through a 4 crotch section. There is some wicked curl in the wood and it should be spectacular. He is a picture.



 

Rest In Peace Dad

Reactions: Sincere 27


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 5, 2018)

Lou, my friend my brother, I am so sorry to hear. You and your family are in our prayers. We are all here for you. Whether it be a phone call or just prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 5, 2018)

I wasn't real close to my dad but pretty close. I was real close to my FIL. Both of them passing hurt real bad so I understand your heart! Prayers for you father and you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2018)

So sorry to hear.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jun 5, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. Praying for you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 5, 2018)

Deepest condolences... will have your family in my prayers ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 5, 2018)

Lou, words can't convey the heaviness in my heart for you and your family. I' sure your Dad is proud of the man you have become and is smiling down on you now. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 5, 2018)

So sorry Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 5, 2018)

So sorry to hear about your dad, Lou... hang in there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 5, 2018)

My dad passed 20 years ago and I still miss him a lot, particularly when I am in the shop. He taught me so much and put up with me for years bugging him to "show me show me. "

Condolences to you and your family.

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you for sharing brother. The friend you are honors your dad's memory and making his turn is a tribute to the relationship you had with him. 

I'm sorry for your loss Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your fathers passing. I lost my father over 20 years ago and but I keep his memory alive in my heart. Your in my prayers.
Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## drycreek (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your loss. It's really special that you can called your dad, "my mentor, my Champion" so there's must be some great stories behind those words. Please share a story or two when you have time. 

Your post has reminded me to call my dad and chat for a while. He moved off to Ocala FL a few years ago so I don't get to see him as often now. 

-Karl
PS. That wood sounds like a very difficult piece to turn with 4 crotches so go at it real slow, and use the time to think about your dad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 6, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. It's really special that you can called your dad, "my mentor, my Champion" so there's must be some great stories behind those words. Please share a story or two when you have time.
> 
> Your post has reminded me to call my dad and chat for a while. He moved off to Ocala FL a few years ago so I don't get to see him as often now.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your words Karl...I am doing a video of the turning so I can keep the memories. Will share once done.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## CWS (Jun 6, 2018)

Me and Diann will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers. Losing a parent is a not easy, but you have to remember to good times and the special times.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 6, 2018)

Lou, so sorry to hear about your dad's passing. It sounds like your relationship was one you will be able to draw upon and cherish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2018)

Words can hardly express the loss of someone that means so much to you. You will now have to build on the legacy of your Dad. Very tough! My thoughts and prayers go out to you. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2018)

Lou, I offer my deepest condolences to you and your family and all that knew him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 6, 2018)

I'll bet the urn will be beautiful, just like the love you and your dad shared. We will all lose our parents and it always hurts but the good memories help our hearts to heal. May God hold you close as you and your family mourn his passing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 6, 2018)

Lou my friend my heart hurts for you, reading that post brought a tear to my eye and choked me up. But I am so happy that you got to spend his last days with him, that's priceless. My parents are gone for many years now so I know how that hurts, but our time here is short and we will see them again. I think about my mother everyday and take comfort that we will be together again soon. They are in a better place now, it's not our time yet.
God bless you and yours Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 7, 2018)

My most sincere condolences on the loss of your father. Having lost my father almost 3 years ago, I can totally sympathize and feel for you because the sense of loss that I felt and still feel is devastating. Take care of yourself and those around you my friend. May your father rest in peace, knowing he was loved.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jun 7, 2018)

Lou, my brother, I just read your post and sat here myself with a heavy heart as I read your words. What a neat thing to call your dad, your "champion and mentor". For that I am thankful for you. I love my dad. But he and I were never as close as I had always wished for. Too many personality differences. I've sat at the bedside with many a person and even held some hands as the final breaths were taken. Some with family by their sides, some not. I am so thankful you were there for him and got to spend those last days by his side. This urn, I suspect from the detail of the wood that it will be the most beautiful ever turned. What an honor that is to build. Bless you my brother and your family. We will mourn with you here and also rejoice the life of your father. God Bless brother. - Clay

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 7, 2018)

My deepest condolences Lou. 

Should you need someone to chat with, we're all here for you bud.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 7, 2018)

Very sorry Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 7, 2018)

Condolences and prayers sent Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 7, 2018)

So sorry for your loss....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 9, 2018)

Lou Sorry for your loss.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 9, 2018)

I feel your loss my friend and we are all here for you !


----------

